# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (أخبار واأعمدة) الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في المباراة الفاصلة : مريخ كوستي يصطاد جزيرة الفيل ثلاث مرات ويكمل عقد التأهيلي
اكمل مريخ كوستي عقد الفرق المتأهله للمرحلة الاخيرة من التأهيلي عقب فوزه الكبير والمستحق علي جزيرة الفيل ودمدني بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في اللقاء الذي جري عصر السبت (19 اكتوبر) بإستاد الخرطوم في المباراة الفاصلة بين اصحاب المركزين الثالث من جولات المجموعتين من المرحلة الثالثة لتحديد الفريق الخامس الخامس، وجاء اللقاء قويا وممتعا بين الجانبين خاصة من مريخ كوستي الذي ثأر لهزيمتة من الجزيرة في المرحلة الثانية عندما خسر بأربعة اهداف نظيفة بكوستي.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اليوم قرعة المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي


تجري عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر يوم الاحد (20 اكتوبر) بقاعة الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني بمكاتب الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني بالخرطوم (2) قرعة المرحلة الاخيرة من الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز بحضور الفرق الخمسة المتأهله لهذه المرحلة التي حدد لإنطلاقتها يوم 25/10 الجاري، والفرق التي تأهلت هي (هلال الفاشر وهلال بورتسودان وحي العرب بورتسودان والرابطة كوستي ومريخ كوستي.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الامل يعسكر للهلال بفندق الدوحة


يطلق الجهاز الفني للأمل عطبرة صافرة إستئناف تحضيرات الفريق لمواجهة الهلال في الجولة “22″ للدوري الثلاثاء المقبل ويتجمع لاعبو الفريق اليوم عبر معسكر الفريق بفندق الدوحة بوسط الخرطوم حتى موعد مواجهة الأزرق ويصل نجوم الفريق من الولايات اليوم فيما سيؤدي الفريق التدريب الرئيس بعد غد الأحد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الحضرى ومساوى وباسكال واوا وكاريكا وكليتشى يتصدرون قائمة مطلقي السراح في ديسمبر


تقرير خاص : كوورة سودانية
 ،، ستشهد فترة الإنتقالات القادمة في ديسمبر صراعا كبيرا بين كل الأندية للحصول على خدمات اللاعبين المميزين خاصة المنتهية عقودهم مع أنديتهم مما يسهل عملية التفاوض معهم ، وبالنظر إلى قائمة أبرز الأسماء التي ينتهي تعاقدها مع أنديتها كل من :
 ،، عصام الحضري: حارس مرمى المريخ الدولي الذي يمضي عامه الثالث في القلعة الحمراء لكنه قطع الطريق مبكرا على المريخ وأكد عودته نهائيا إلى بلاده بعد لقاء القمة على نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين في الخامس والعشرون من الشهر المقبل 
 ،، واوا باسكال: مدافع المريخ الإيفواري الذي قدم مستويات مميزة مع الفرقة الحمراء وتلقى عدة عروض خارجية أبرزها من ليبيا لكنه فضل البقاء مع المريخ وينتظر اللاعب العرض الأحمر مع نهاية الموسم قبل إتخاذر القرار سواء بالبقاء مع المريخ أو الرحيل من السودان
 ،، كليتشي أوسونوا: هداف المريخ النيجيري الأصل والسوداني الجنسية وعميد الأجانب في الملاعب السودانية والذي يتردد أنه تلقى عرضا من الصين للإنتقال لأحد أنديتها لكن اللاعب لم يعلن موقفه النهائي بعد في إنتظار نهاية الموسم رسميا
 ،، مدثر كاريكا: نجم الهلال وهداف الفريق في الموسم الحالي حتى الآن ولم يعلن الهلال بعد الدخول في مفاوضات رسمية مع اللاعب للتجديد له وسط إرهاصات بمناوشات من قبل أحد الأندية للإنتقال له في الموسم الجديد
 ،، سيف مساوي: أحد أبرز النجوم الكبار في الهلال وينتظر اللاعب جلوس الإدارة الزرقاء معه لوضع النقاط على الحروف فيما يخص تجديد تعاقده من عدمه ويعتبر أحد النجوم أصحاب الجماهيرية في القلعة الزرقاء
 ،، إسماعيل صديق: أحد أبرز اللاعبين في الخرطوم الوطني وعلى مستوى أصحاب القدم اليسرى في الدوري الممتاز ويقدم مستويات مميزة مع الأولاد في الموسم الحالي وينتظر أن يكون محل صراع كبير بين الأندية
 ،، عبد الرحمن الدعيع: حارس مرمى الأهلي شندي وأحد أفضل الحراس في الساحة حاليا وقاد الأهلي إلى نصف نهائي مسابقة كأس الإتحاد الإفريقي ويبدو اللاعب مستهدفا من قبل أحد أندية القمة لتعويض الرحيل المنتظر لحارسه المميز عن القائمة
 ،، باسيرو بامبا: نجم وسط الأهلي شندي وأحد الأعمدة الأساسية في الفريق والذي طلب المريخ خدماته رسميا في يونيو السابق إلا أن الصفقة إنهارت ويتوقع الشارع الأحمر ظهور الدبابة البشرية بقميص المريخ في الموسم الجديد
 ،، أنس الطاهر : مدافع الأمل المميز حاليا والذي ينتهي تعاقده بنهاية الموسم ويعتبر أحد العناصر الأساسية في فريقه وتلقى اللاعب العديد من العروض من مختلف الأندية لكن وجهته لم تتحدد بعد
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاهلى الخرطوم يستعد للقاء السلاطين

المدرب التاج محجوب

إستأنف الأهلي العاصمي تحضيراته لمواجهة المريخ الفاشر الثلاثاء على ملعب الأخير في الجولة “22″ للدوري وإنضم كل اللاعبين للتحضيرات التي يقودها المدير الفني التاج محجوب والمدرب العام رضا عبد الحميد وينتظر أن يدخل اللاعبين معسكرا قبل اللقاء بعد تلقي إخطار من دائرة الكرة فيما لن يؤدي الفريق مباراة ودية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الخرطوم الوطني يستأنف تدريباته للقاء سيد الاتيام


إستأنف الفريق الأول بنادي الخرطوم الوطني تحضيراته إستعدادا للجولة “22″ لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز والتي يحل فيها ضيفا على الأهلي مدني بملعب الأخير الثلاثاء المقبل وسيوالي الفريق تحضيراته يوميا على ملعب الخارجية حتى موعد السفر إلى مدني بالإثنين قبل يوم من اللقاء ويكتمل عقد الفريق اليوم بإنضمام اللاعبين الذين قضوا عطلة العيد خارج العاصمة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر يرفع درجات التأهب للموردة ويخضع اللاعبين لتمارين عنيفة

الفريق تدرب لساعة ونصف

واصل فريق الكرة بالمريخ تمارينه الاعدادية و اجرى مرانا مسائيا بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين استعدادا لمواجهة الفريق امام الموردة في الاسبوع الـــ(22) من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز و الذي استمر لساعة ونصف طبق من خلاله المدير الفني كل تكتيكات مواجهة الثلاثاء اختتم بتقسيمة في وسط الملعب شهدت تألق عددا من نجوم المريخ على رأسهم اللاعب احمد الباشا وعلاء الدين يوسف وغاندي و في ختام المران ركز مدرب المريخ على التسديد الثابت و المتحرك بجانب ركلات الجزاء .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
حمزة ابوعنجة : المريخ يعتمد على المهارة ,الاهلي عطبرة خطير و مريخ الفاشر قد يحول الممتاز للهلال

غابت الروح القتالية

حذر المحلل و المدرب حمزة ابوعنجة فريق المريخ من التراخي و الاستهتار في مباراتي الفريق امام الاهلي عطبرة و مريخ السلاطين وقال في حديثه لإذاعة الشباب و كل الرياضيين بان الاكسبريس فريق خطير يتفوق على المريخ بسلاح اجادة فن الهجمة المرتدة والتحول السريع في حلة فقدان الكرة و قال بان المريخ لن يستطيع الوصول لشباكه لو وفق في الامساك بكلتشي و قال بان مريخ السلاطين يملك فريقا طموحا استفاد من المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا مؤكدا على ان رغبة الفريقين في التمثيل الخارجي ستضع المريخ في حرج شديد وربما تسببت في خسارته خاصة من الاهلي الذي يملك مدربا ملما بكل صغيرة وكبيرة عن المريخ ولاعبين يستطيعون التفوق على المريخ كما فعلوها امام الهلال و قال بان مريخ السلاطين يمكنه ان يحول البطولة لصالح الهلال لو لم يحترمه المريخ لأنه يملك لاعبين اجانب على طراز فريد بقيادة كابي اجام و ديفيد و قال بان المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة ظل يعتمد على مهارة اللاعبين و خبراتهم في حسم الخصوم و ان هذا السلاح لا يجدي مع الاندية التي تجيد الاداء القتالي و تلعب بتكتيك عالي و قال بان الروح القتالية التي كانت تميز المريخ قد اختفت تماما ولو لم يستلهمها المريخ في مقبل المريخ سيخسر احد جولاته المتبقية .

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكور الحبيب الغالي ابوالبنات على المجهووود الكبير والابداعات المتواصله 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اورلاندو يواصل تخصصه و يقصي الترجي ويتأهل لنهائي الابطال 

ينتظر المتأهل من الاهلي والقطن
واصل اورلاند الجنوب افريقي تخصصه في هزيمة الاندية العربية وتمكن مساء امس من اقصاء الترجي التونسي من نهائي بطولة الابطال بالتعادل معه بهدف لكل في ملعب رادس الشهير بــــ(ملعب النار ) و كان الجنوب افريقي متقدما على الترجي الذي ادرك التعادل ويجدر ذكره ان لقاء الذهاب كان قد انتهي بالتعادل السلبي و كان اورلاند قد فاز على الاهلي المصري بثلاثية داخل مصر و كسب الزمالك برباعية في كيب تاون ليصعد لنهائي البطولة منتظرا الفائز من مواجهة الاهلي و القطن الكاميروني التي تلعب اليوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تعديلات جذرية في توليفة المريخ امام الموردة

يفقد المريخ في مباراته امام الموردة كل من هيثم مصطفي و راجي عبد العاطي و علي جعفر للإيقاف و رمضان عجب للإصابة وهو ما يدفع مدرب المريخ لإجراء تعديلات جذرية على توليفة المريخ بعودة الباشا و علاء و سعيد مصطفي لوسط الملعب بجانب اللاعب ضفر للدفاع
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تصويبات الباشا تلهب مران المريخ 

قدم نجم المريخ احمد الباشا مستوى مميزا في تمارين التسديد المحكم من خارج منطقة الجزاء ليلهب تدريب الفريق و يؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة في مواجهة الفريق المقبلة امام الموردة يوم بعد غد الثلاثاء و كان مدرب المريخ قد خصص تمارين للاعب للتأكد من جاهزيته خاصة انه يعول عليه كثيرا بعد اصابة رمضان و غياب هيثم .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مازيمبي الكونغولي يصعد لنهائي كأس الاتحاد الافريقي

تأهل فريق مازيمبي الكونغولي إلى نهائي بطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كأس الكونفيدرالية) بعد فوزه على ضيفه الملعب المالي بهدف نظيف اليوم السبت في إياب المربع الذهبي للبطولة.
 وانتهت مباراة الذهاب بفوز مازيمبي 2-1 ليتفوق الفريق الكونغولي 3-1 في مجموع اللقاءين.
 ويدين مازيمبي بالفضل في هذا الفوز للاعبه ماتوندو سالكياكو الذي سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة السابعة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

•الكوارتي ينفي مزاعم المحترف المالي ويقول:-تراوري وجد الدلال من الهلال وليس الإهمال 
•هدف رائع الغزال في التحضيرات الهلال لفهود الشمال
•الهلال يلغي المباريات الودية ويستعد للفهود بالجدية
•مريخ كوستي يطيح بالإقبال وينضم للخمسة الكبار
•المريخ يرفع درجات الأعداد وكروجر يجهز العجب للقراقير وتصريحات مثيرة لنائب الرئيس حول حوافز اللاعبين 
•الهلال يؤدي مرانا رائعا بروح معنوية عالية ويواصل تدريباته مساء اليوم 
•تدريبات متنوعه وشاقة لحراس المرمي

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

•الهلال يكمل اتفاقة مع مهاجم أفريقي ضجة
•الازرق يرفع درجات الجاهزية للفهود ..تقسيمة تعادلية
•الهلال يشطب المالي تراوري 
•المريخ يعيد قيد نجمه الباشا في ديسمبر 
•مريخ كوستي يتأهل ..الرومان ينفي الانسحاب
تمارين شاقة لحراس المرمي ..عودة بهاء الدين والمدينة
الهلال يتدرب بقوة بالخارجية (٢٢) لاعبا في المران ..غياب نزار حامد بإذن 
•توقعات بإيقاف تراوري عن مزاولة نشاطة حتي نهاية الموسم
•قائد الارزق: عمر بخيت لا تهاون امام الفهود ..تجربة ودية ساخنة اليوم
•محمد عبد الرحمن يتأهب لخطف مكانه أساسية 
•الجهاز الفني يسقط بهاء الدين محمد عبدالله من حساباته
•الهلال يعسكر بالبيت الازرق استعداد للأمل 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

•أكد إيقافه لنشاط اللاعب وتحويله للجنة التحقيق
•البرير تراوري مديون للهلال وستشكوه رسميا للاتحاد 
•القائد ،ابوتريكة والمدينة يخطفون الأضواء بالمران والأزرق يعود بملعبة بالثلاثاء
•بهاء الدين يعتذر ويعود التدريبات 
•كوارتي :تراوري وقع علي مخالصه باستلامة كل رواتبه والمتأخرات
•صرف النظر علي المباريات الإعدادية ..وغياب فداسي ونزار ووليد عن المران الأمس
•تدريبات جادة للاسياد ..ثانية مدهشة بين كاريكا وسيدي بية
•كجيك يخضع الحراس لتدريبات شاقة 
•مالك محمد احمد: لا تهاون في مقبل المباريات وجاهزين للفهود 
•توقعات بمشاركة وجوة جديدة..بشة النجم الاول بلا منازع 
•الانضباط يقلق الجنرال .. وتراوري خارج الحسابات 
•الاسياد يرفعون وتيرة الأعداد ..ويخططون لمواصلة الانتصارات 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

• الترجي يفشل في التأهل الى نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا بتعادل إيجابي مع أورلاندو 
• ساوثهامبتون يصعق مانشستر يونايتد بتعادل قاتل .. وموسم عجاف ينتظر المانيو المترنّح
• أجويرو وسيلفا يقودان سيتي لفوز كبير على وستهام ويصعدان به للمربع الذهبي 
• أوزيل الفنان يقود آرسنال للإنفراد بصدارة الدوري الإنجليزي بفوز كبير علي نورويتش سيتي 
• ليفربول يفرط في الفوز مكتفيا بالتعادل مع نيوكاسل ويصعد لصدارة الدوري الإنجليزي مؤقتا
• أوساسونا المترنح بالليجا يوقف إنتصارات برشلونة.. وسوبر مان يفشل في إنقاذ البلوجرانا
• ريال مدريد يكتفي بثنائية في شباك مالاجا في مباراة الحارس كاباييرو بالليجا
• أتلتيكو مدريد يسقط للمرة الأولى ويخسر من إسبانيول مهدرا فرصة الإنفراد بصدارة الليجا
• ميلان يبدأ مرحلة جديدة في الدوري الإيطالي بفوز على أودينيزي غاب عنه كثيرا 
• الأخطاء الدفاعية والإحباط يمنحان السويد فوزا كبيرا على العراق في مونديال الناشئين 
• سقوط مدو للمكسيك حاملة لقب مونديال الناشئين بسداسية من نسور نيجيريا 
• كندا تفشل في الفوز وتكتفي بالتعادل مع النمسا بمونديال الناشئين 
• إبراهيموفتش يسجل هدفاً عالمياً بكعب قدمه ويقود سان جيرمان لإكتساح باستيا بالدوري الفرنسي
• البافاري يؤدب ماينز برباعية في البوندزليجا .. وركلة جزاء تتسبب في خلاف بين روبين وجوارديولا
• أياكس يفلت من الهزيمة أمام أنشخيده في قمة المرحلة العاشرة بالدوري الهولندي
• هرتا برلين يوقف إنطلاقة مونشنجلادباخ ويحرمه من المربع الذهبي بالدوري الألماني
• شنايدر يقود جالطه سراي للعودة إلى الإنتصارات بالدوري التركي تحت قيادة مانشيني
• مانشستر يونايتد يمدد عقد البلجيكي يانوزاي لمدة خمسة أعوام
• برشلونة يسعى لضم أجويرو مهاجم سيتي
• أرسنال ينافس برشلونة على ضم تير شتيجن حارس مونشنجلادباخ
• فينجر: هدف ويلشير من أفضل الاهداف التي شاهدتها خلال 17 عاما مع أرسنال !
• ضغط المباريات في نوفمبر يهدد ميسي بالإجهاد
• كارباخال يرى أن اعتذار رونالدو لم يكن في محله وذلك في اشارة إلى ما قام به ال"دون" عقب احراز الهدف الثاني في مرمى مالاجا من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الأخيرة
• فوتشينيتش يغيب عن يوفنتوس في مباراة فيورنتينا بالدوري الإيطالي
• منديز يغيب عن مرسيليا أمام نابولي بدوري الابطال للإصابة 
• الإتحاد الألماني يستشير الفيفا بخصوص الهدف الوهمي لكيسلينج لاعب بايرليفركزن
• كيسلينج مهاجم باير ليفركوزن يعتذر عن هدف وهمي في مرمى هوفنهايم
• الإكوادور تستعد للمونديال بوديتين أمام الأرجنتين وهندوراس الشهر المقبل
• مدافع برشلونة مارك بارترا : أتمنى الإستمرار مع البارسا 12 عاما 
• بورجوس يكشف لإيسكو : اللغة الكتالونية ومعارضة العائلة منعتني من الانتقال لبرشلونة 
• فان جال مدرب هولندا: مورينيو يرغب في ضم شنايدر لصفوف تشيلسي
• مبادرة لاطلاق إسم أليكسيس سانشيز على أحد شوارع مسقط رأسه 
• حارس الريال السابق بويو : تصريحات كاسياس الخاصة بالرحيل .. عادية
• كونتي : مباراة الريال ليست مهمة لي في الوقت الراهن .. وأفكر في فيورنتينا
• ستيفن جيرارد ثالث لاعب في ليفربول يسجل الهدف الـ 100
• الصفاقسي يعتمد على خبرته لتجاوز طموح البنزرتي بكأس الاتحاد الافريقي 
• صاحب هدف إيطاليا في كوت ديفوار: لم أتوقع مشاركتي في مونديال الناشئين! 
• المغربي أشهبار: لم أتوقع التسجيل مرتين في كرواتيا .. وأتمنى الذهاب بعيداً في المونديال 
• فشل الجلسة الودية بين علام وبرادلي .. والمدرب الأمريكي يقود مصر أمام غانا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حائط صد / محمود الدرديري

تحديات المجلس الجديد

*اولاً نتقدم باحر التهاني والتبريكات للامه الاسلاميه بمناسبة حلول عيد الاضحي المبارك اعاده الله علي البلاد الاسلاميه وهي تنعم بالخير والامن والسلام

*ونبارك لاعضاء المجلس الاحمر ثقة اهل المريخ وهم يزفونهم نحو مقاعد الإداره لقيادة السفينه الحمراء من خلال الثلاثه سنين القادمه باذن الله تعالي

*خلال احداث الجمعيه الاخيره عاشت الجماهير الحمراء حاله من الشد والجذب قبل ان تتضح الصوره بخصوص العناصر التي ستمثل المجلس الاحمر القادم

*وتسبب عدم إكتمال النصاب القانوني للجمعيه العموميه من خلال يومها الاول في خلق جو من الترقب الحذر لقادم الساعات

*ولكن بحمد الله وتوفيقه قالت الصناديق الانتخابيه كلمتها في اليوم الثاني.وإنحازت النتائج النهائيه لرغبة الجزء الاكبر من جماهير المريخ التي جاهرت برغبتها في إتاحة الفرصه لاكبر عدد ممكن من الوجوه الجديده

*وحسناً فعل الثنائي عبدالقادر همد وضقل عندما إنحازوا لرغبة الجماهير وإنسحبوا من السباق الإنتخابي.بين فضل محمد جعفر قريش وهاشم الزبير وحجوج خوض الإنتخابات في إنتظار قرار(صناديق الإقتراع)والتي لم تتاخر في الإفصاح عن وقوفها مع رغبات معظم الجماهير الحمراء

*ولكن تبقي الانباء التي تحدثت عن عزم مجموعة(القاعده العريضه)إجراء مؤتمر صحفي لتوضيح الحقائق حول(خسارة)اعضائها في الانتخابات الاخيره مجرد فرقعه اعلاميه لن تُقدم ولن تؤخر

*كان من الاولي لهم تقديم التهاني والتبريكات لاعضاء المجلس الجديد بعد ان قالت الجمعية العموميه كلمتها.

*وحتي علي مستوي جماهير المريخ جاهر الكثير منهم بانحيازهم للتجديد وضرورة منح الفرصه لاسماء اخري غير التي ادمنت (الجلوس علي مقاعد الاداره)دون ان تقدم اي شئ يُذكر للزعيم

*واصبحت جماهير المريخ اكثر وعياً (من زي قبل)وقالت بصريح العباره(لا للكومبارس)في المجلس الجديد .وحتي القادمين الجُدد سيكونوا تحت الانظار حتي لانعود لنقطة الإكتفاء بالتواجد في المجلس وإنتظار السيد الرئيس ليقوم بكل المهام لوحده 

*نبارك للقادمين الجدد ونتمني لهم فترة مليئه بالانجازات وان يعملوا علي الإستفاده من الاخطاء التي وقع فيها من سبقوهم في العمل الاداري بنادي المريخ

*هنالك العديد من الملفات المريخيه المهمه التي 
لم تجد حظها من الإهتمام خلال الفتره الماضيه وعلي راسها ملف الشباب والناشئين والذي يُعتبر من اهم الملفات التي تستوجب الوقوف عندها خاصه وان التسجيلات علي الابواب ويمكن للمريخ الاستفاده من عدد من هؤلاء الشباب بالفريق الاول

*ومن خلال التشكيل الجديد للمجلس الاحمر اتمني من كل قلبي ان يتم تكليف السيد حمد السيد مضوي بهذا الملف المهم خاصه وان الرجل لديه إمكانيات (فكريه وماليه)ولايُستهان بها يُمكن ان توظف بطريقه تخدم هذا القطاع المهم

*لا ادري حقيقه السر وراء الاهمال الكبير الذي يُقابل به مجلس المريخ (اجيال المستقبل) الذين يمكن ان يرسموا (خارطة طريق )مميزه للمريخ الجديد

*فرط المريخ من قبل في العديد من اللاعبين الشباب وعاد ليركض خلفهم من جديد ويضطر لدفع مبالغ طائله من اجل كسب ودهم من جديد

*وهو مايحدث حالياً مع نجم المريخ السابق ولاعب هلال كادوقلي الحالي وليد علاء الدين الذي بخل عليه المريخ بملبغ(٥٠الف)ليجد نفسه حالياً مضطراً لدفع اكثر من (٤٠٠الف)للظفر بخدماته بعد دخول الهلال في الخط

*وكاد ان يتكرر نفس الخطأ مع النجم الواعد إبراهومه عندما وافق المجلس علي مبدأ(البيع او الإعاره)لفريق الخرطوم الوطني قبل ان يتدخل الالماني مايكل كروجر ويرفض الامر بشده

*وحالياً هنالك العديد من نجوم الرديف والشباب تدخلت انديه من الممتاز للظفر بخدماتهم .وشخصياً اتوقع مغادرة العديد منهم للديار الحمراء من واقع الاهمال الكبير الذي يُعاني منه هؤلاء الشباب

*المفهوم الخاطئ عند بعض المسئولين بفرق المراحل السنيه والذي يتلخص في عدم احقية اي لاعب للاموال باعتبار صغر سنه وعدم حوجته للمال يعتبر من اهم الاسباب التي تجعل هؤلاء الشباب يفكرون في مغادرة الديار الحمراء بحثاً عن واقع افضل

*يجب ان يعلم هؤلاء المسئولين ان معظم اللاعبين بفريق الرديف والشباب لديهم إلتزامات ماديه تجاه اسرهم ومبلغ ال(١٠جنيهات)الذي يحصلون عليه عقب كل مباراه او تمرين كثيراً مايضطرون لدفع اضعافه من اجل الوصول للملعب لاداء تمرين او مباراه والعوده لديارهم من جديد

*باي حق يُمكن ان نُطالب هؤلاء الشباب بعدم مغادرة ديار الزعيم نحو الانديه الاخري والتي يجدون فيها كل التقدير والإهتمام علي مستوي الفريق الاول او فُرق المراحل السنيه

*اعزائي في المجلس الجديد هؤلاء الشباب لايُطالبون باكثر من التقييم الجيد حتي يستطيعوا تقديم كل مايمتلكونه للمريخ كما فعلوا عندما حققوا اول بطوله للدوري الرديف بكل جداره وإستحقاق

*بقليل من الرعايه يمكن للمريخ الاستفاده من المراحل السنيه من خلال رفد الفريق الاول بهذه المواهب وبالتالي يرشد المريخ الاموال الضخمه التي يصرفها كل عام في التسجيلات المحليه والتي غالباً ماتاتي دون الطموحات

*عندما رشحت السيد حمد السيد مضوي لهذه المهمه استصحبت معي مجهودات الرجل الكبيره في قطاع الروابط والفئات والاموال الكثيره التي انفقها في هذا القطاع

*لاول مره ومنذ فترة طويلة يجد جمهور المريخ وسائل الترحيل متوفره من اجل مساندة الفريق في الولايات .وهذا كله جاء بمجهودات كبيره من هذا الرجل

*لذلك يبقي توليه لملف الشباب والناشئين ضروره خاصه وان حماسه من اجل تقديم شئ للمريخ يمكن ان يظهر بصوره كبيره في هذا القطاع المهم

*وتبقي اهم التحديات التي تنتظر المجلس الجديد المحافظه علي صدارة المريخ للدوري الممتاز والتصدي بكل قوة لاي محاولة لعرقلة مسيرة القطار الاحمر

*ولاننسي ملف التسجيلات الذي يحتاج للكثير من الإجتهاد حتي يتم إنجازه بصوره مميزه تعين الفريق علي حصد بطولات الموسم القادم باذن الله 

*وكلنا ثقه في قدرة المجلس الاحمر علي إنجاز كل هذه التحديات بطريقه مثاليه تعود بالنفع علي الزعيم

اخر الكلام

بالتوفيق للجميع

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

مشكور الحبيب الغالي ابوالبنات على المجهووود الكبير والابداعات المتواصله 



تسلم حبيبنا محمد النادر وكل سنة وانت طيب
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*مشكور ابو البنات
مشكور محمد النادر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الصدى

× الإصابات تلاحق لاعبي المريخ وتبعد فييرا وكروجر يستعين بالزومة والباشا× بهاء الدين يعود لتدريبات الهلال والأهلي والإتحاد ينسحبان من الممتاز ومريخ كوستي يقهر الأفيال ويتأهل× المريخ يتدرب على ملعبه أمس ويكمل إستعداداته للقراقير× الكوارتي : تراروي لم يحترم الهلال واللوائح فوق الجميع× رمضان عجب : أنا لاعب جوكر ووجدت نفسي مع كروجر× الهلال يكثف إستعدادته لمواجهة الفهود ويخطط لملاحقة المريخ× الهلال أكثر نادي سوداني تعرض لشكاوي المحترفين في القضايا المالية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـناوين الصحف الرياضية .. لـ يـوم الاحد 20 اكتوبر 2013 .. 

صحيفة الزعيم

× وكيل سادومبا يطارد كلتشي بعرض مغر من ناد ليبي× عبد الصمد : نرحب بالمعارضة البناءة ونرفض الهدامة وكروجر يؤكد مشاركة عجب أمام الموردة وإصابة علاء الدين× مريخ كوستي يكمل خماسي التأهيلي والأهلي المصري يؤجل النظر في وارغو ومازيمبي يتأهل لنهائي الكونفدرالية× كروجر يجهز سعيد والباشا بديلين لعلي جعفر وراجي× كلتشي يعود ويشارك وتجربة الفرسان تمنح الضوء الأخضر لضفر× كروجر : نتعامل مع كل المباريات بطريقة واحدة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*درر حمراء 
ود إبراهيم

القادم اصعب
خاص الأحمر الوهاج
لا اتفق مع الذين يقولون ان مباريات المريخ القادمه ستكون سهله بإعتبارها مع فرق الذيليه ولكن إذا تابعنا الفرق الخمسه التي ستواجه المريخ في ما تبقي من مباريات الدوري سنجدها فرق قدمت مستوياتجيدة في الفترة الأخيرة بإستثناء فريق الموردة الذي يقدم مستويات سيئه جدا ولكنه يستأسد امام المريخ ولذلك الحذر واجب من هذا الفريق لانه عادة ما يحرج المريخ فهو الآن يصارع من اجل البقاء في الدوري لأنه اكثر فرق الدوري تهديدآ لان مبارياته المتبقيه صعبه بما فيها مباراتين امام القمه ولذلك سيختلف شكله في باقي المباريات وإبتداء من مباراة المريخ ولذلك الحذر واجب منه خصوصآ انه يضم لاعبين مهرة امثال نور الدين عنتر وستكون المباراة يوم الثلاثاء القادم بإستاد الهلال وسوف يفقد المريخ عددآ من لاعبيه الأساسين ومن بينهم هيثم مصطفي وراجي وعلي جعفر والحضري ومؤخرأ رمضان عجب وعلاء الدين الذين اصيبو في تمرين الأمس حيث اصيب رمضان بشد عضلي واصيب علاء بعد اصطدامه مع حارس الشباب عبد الرحمن ولكن ثقتنا كبيرة في المدرب واللاعبين ونرجو ان لا يستهين اللاعبين بفريق الموردة الذي يبحث عن طوق نجاة ويحتاج لكل نقطة من مبارياته المتبقيه 
اما المباراة الثانية ستكون هي المباراة الأصعب وستكون امام اهلي عطبرة الذي يعد الحصان الاسود للدورة الثانية حيث استطاع الفريق الهروب من فرق المؤخرة واستطاع ان يحتل المركز السادس وبات غاب قوسين او ادني من إحراز احد المراكز المؤهلة لبطولات الكاف ويقوده مدرب شاطر وهو برهان تيه وهو حاليآ يعد افضل فريق في الدوري بعد القمه نسبة لفوزه في معظم مبارياته في الدوره الثانية فضلآ عن تعادله امام الهلال في عطبره ولذلك تعتبر هذه المباراة من اصعب المباريات لان الأهلي هدفه احد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الأفريقي ولن يدخر جهدآ في سبيل الحصول علي هدفه وسيقاتل حتي النهايه لانه اصبح قريبآ جدآ من تحقيق هدفه لذلك علي لاعبي المريخ الحذر من هذا الفريق الذي يعد افضل فريق في الدوري حاليآ رغم ان المباراة تقام في القلعة الحمراء

اما المباراة الثالثه ستكون خارج الديار امام النيل الحصاحيصا بملعبه وتكمن صعوبة المباراة في ملعب استاد الحصاحيصا الذي يعد اسوأ ملعب في السودان فهو عبارة عن مستطيل من الحفر والحشائش وفريق النيل إعتاد علي اللعب عليه ولكن لن يستطيع المريخ ان يلعب عليه بسهوله ولذلك لابد من حسم المباراة من بدايتها بهدفين علي الأقل حتي لا يعاني المريخ بعد ذلك ويضم النيل في صفوفه لاعبين مميزين منهم منتصر فرج الل ورامي نورين وستكون المباراة صعبة نسبة لان النيل حقق نتائج مميزه في مبارياته الأخيرة وفاز في اخر مباراتين وغادر المركز الاخير لأول مرة منذ بداية الدوري ولكنه حتي الآن مهدد بالهبوط بشده لذلك سيلعب النيل في مباريات القادمه بكل قوة بما فيها مباراة المريخ وكما قلنا سيلعب المربخ ضد النيل وضحك ارضية الحصاحيصا وضد التحكيم وقد جاءت تصريحات محمد سيد احمد رئيس إتحاد الحصاحيصا بأن النيل لن يهبط من الدوري متزامنه مع انتصارات النيل الأخيرة مما فتح النار علي الجاكومي والإتحاد العام بسبب هذه التصريحات والإشاعات بأن الحكام تعاطفو مع الجاكومي ومساهمتهم فى فوز النيل في أخر مبارياته .
ولذلك ينبقي علي لاعبي المريخ الحذر الشديد من التحكيم قبل النيل .

المباراة الرابعة ستكون امام اهلي مدني الذي اعلن انسحابه من الدوري بسبب التحكيم ولكن لم بتأكد بعد انسحابه وإذا تراجع عن الأنسحاب فهو ضمن مراكز الهبوط وايضآ سيلعب للفوز في باقي مبارياته ليبتعد عن شبح الهبوط وستكون المباراة بإستاد المريخ وستكون سهله نسبيآ ولكن فريق الأهلي يضم لاعبين جيدين مثل وجدي عبود 
اما المباراة الأخيرة ستكون امام مريخ الفاشر الذي يقبع في مركز مريح فهو من فرق الوسط وفقد فرصة التمثيل الخارجي وبعيد عن مناطق الخطر والمباراة ستكون في القلعة الحمراء ولكن السلاطين يضمون لاعبين مميزين امثال اليوغندي كاباقامبي والنيجيري ديفد ومحمد الجيلي ومشرف زكريا وستكون هذه اخر مباراة في الدوري ويمكن ان تكون مباراة التتويج إذا لم يتعثر الهلال ولذلك تعد اهم مباراة للمريخ في الدوري .
فقط نرجو من اللاعبين اداء باقي المباريات بجديه وبعيدآ عن الإستهتار وإعتبار باقي المباريات علي انها مباريات التتويج .
إذن المباريات القادمه صعبة كما ذكرنا وليس فيها مباراة سهلة ففريق اهلي عطبره يبحث عن التمثيل الخارجي والموردة والنيل واهلي مدني تصارع من اجل البقاء ومباراة مريخ الفاشر هي مباراة التتويج .
اهم من ذلك كله التحكيم الذي سيلعب بكل قوته ضد المريخ حتي يهدي الصدارة للهلال .
ونقول للاعبي المريخ انكم لا تحتاجون إلي هديه من اي فريق فبطولة الدوري في ايديكم عكس فريق الهلال الذي يحتاج إلي بقية الفرق حتي تعطل المريخ ولكن المريخ محتاج فقط إلي خمسه عشر نقطة حتي نضمن الفوز بالدوري وليس صعبآ ان يحقق المريخ ذلك 
وإذا ما ادي المريخ بنفس مستواه الذي ادي به مباراة الخرطوم الأخيرة فسنبارك الدوري للمريخ ولكن إذا مارس لاعبي المريخ العشوائية والإستهتار امام الفرق الضعيفة فسنبارك الدوري للهلال من الآن ولكن نحن ثقتنا كبيرة في كروجر ولاعبي المريخ فقد بدات بصمات كروجر تظهر وسياسة كروجر مبنية علي الاجتهاد فكل من يجتهد سيجد حظه من المشاركة لذلك انا علي يقين بأن نجوم المريخ لن يخذلونا .
* لكن يبقي الدور الأهم في الفوز بالدورى هو وقفة الجماهير مع فريقها حتي خط النهاية وشاهدنا كيف اثر حضور الجماهير علي اداء المريخ في مباراته الأخيرة امام الخرطوم لذلك نتمني ان يتواصل الحضور الجماهيري في ما تبقي من مباريات حتي نضمن الفوز بالدوري لأن الفوز بالدوري يحتاج إلي وقفة الجميع إدارة ولاعبين وجمهور فالإدارة مهمتها توفير الإجواء واللاعبين مهمتهم بذل الجهد بغرض الفوز والجمهور مهمته فقط التشجيع ولا شيء سوي التشجيع 

درر اولية

لابد ان تراجع الصفوة نفسها فقد افرزت المباريات الماضية ظاهرة خطيرة وهي صافرات الإستهجان في وجه لاعبي المريخ خاصة اللاعب محمد موسي ولابد من حسم هذه الظاهرة ففي النهاية هولاء اللاعبين هم لاعبي المريخ ويرتدون شعاره بغض النظر عن مستواهم الفني .
ولايوجد لاعب فاشل في كشف المريخ فمحمد موسي عندما سجله المريخ حملته الجماهير علي الأعناق والآن تهاجمه 
وعندما يرصد المريخ لاعبآ لضمه فبالتأكيد ان هذا اللاعب مميز وإلا لما إهتم به المريخ هذا يعني ان جميع من بكشف المريخ متميزون ولكن فقط يحتاجون لكسب الثقة وهذه هي مهمة الجمهور في المقام الأول 
لنعاهد انفسنا من اليوم علي مؤازرة جميع لاعبي المريخ ولنؤازر المخطي قبل المصيب والمخفق قبل المتألق ولتكون هذه صفحة جديدة مع لاعبي المريخ وستكون المباراة القادمه هي مباراة الإعتذار لمحمد موسي بتشجيعة حتي النهاية لأنه في النهاية لاعب بكشف المريخ ومن حقه علينا ان نشجعه 
وصدقوني إذا شجعنا محمد موسي في المباريات المتبقية سنري محمد موسي جديد غير الذي رأيناه في السابق فشجعوه وساندوه واسألوه عن التألق يا صفوة .
القادم اصعب يا صفوة ويحتاج منا لوقفة قوية مع جميع اللاعبين وحول الفريق حتي نجتاز المطبات القادمة ونتوج فريقنا بكأس الدوري الغائب عنا بفعل فاعل 

درر نهائية
* المريخ سيلعب في المباريات القادمه ضد الحكام فلن يهدا بال الإتحاد ولجنة التحكيم حتي يقومو بإهداء الصدارة لفريقهم الهلال ولذلك نطالب لاعبي الزعيم ببزل اقصي الجهود لتفويت الفرصة علي المتربصين والحاقدين فقد رأينا كيف فاز المريخ بالدوري قبل عامين بشق الأنفس ايام المصري حسام البدري ومباراة المريخ الشهيرة امام النسور وكيف الغي الحكم هدفآ لفيصل عجب بدون اي سبب فقد احرز العجب الهدف من ركنية برأسه ولكن تفاجأ الجميع بما فيهم لاعبي النسور بإلغاء الحكم للهدف والذي لم يعلم سبب إلغائه حتي هذه اللحظه ولولا هدف بله جابر لخرج المربخ متعادلا وكان سيخسر اللقب لذلك إنتبهو يا لاعبي المريخ من التحكيم ثم التحكيم وستفوزون بالدوري بإذن الله.
* سيفقد المريخ عددآ من لاعبيه الأساسين ولكن ثقتنا كبيرة في باقي اللاعبين وانهم في اتم الجاهزية لسد النقص في الفريق 

آخر درة 
اللهم انصر المريخ فوق كل ارض وتحت كل سماء







*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
متى تحسم شكوى اهلى شندى ؟
اصبحنا اليوم اكثر تشددا فى مطالبة الاخوة فى الاتحاد العام بضرورة الاسراع فى حسم الطعن الذى تقدم به نادى اهلى شندى فى عدم صحة مشاركة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف مع المريخ فى المباراة التى خسرها اهلى شندى 1-2 فى الجولة 19 من الدورى الممتاز ,, حيث يرى الاخوة فى نادى اهلى شندى بان اللاعب علاء الدين لم يقضى فترة العقوبة الاضافية حسب المادة 89 كما ورد فى الطعن الذى تسلمه الاتحاد العام منذ فترة ,, وهى الشكوى التى اثارت الكثير من الجدل ولازالت تشغل البعض فى الصحافة الرياضية خاصة بعد التصريح الذى اطلقه راعى النادى الاهلى السيد صلاح ادريس من مقره فى جده بتأكيده على صحة الشكوى وانها محسومة لمصلحة فريقه !!
وكما هو معروف ان المباراة المذكورة اقيمت يوم الاربعاء 25 من شهر سبتمبر الماضى الا ان الشكوى لازالت تقبع فى مكاتب الاتحاد العام الذى لم يحرك ساكنا ولم يفتى فيها سلبا او ايجابا الامر الذى فتح الباب واسعا امام البعض ليفسروا هذا التأخير والمماطلة بانه يؤكد على صحة الشكوى وان الاخوة فى لجنة المسابقات عاجزين عن اصدار القرار الحاسم لمصلحة الاهلى خوفا من ردة الفعل المريخية وتفجير ازمة فى الوقت الذى اقترب فيه المريخ من الفوز بلقب البطولة ,, مثل هذه الاوهام هى التى تدفعنا اليوم للمطالبة بضرورة حسم الشكوى واصدار القرار النهائى حولها حتى لاتتحول الشكوى الى ازمة مفتعلة خاصة وان اسلوب التطويل والمماحكه والمماطلة فى مثل هذه الشكاوى لايفيد الطرفين اذا كان الاتحاد العام اواهلى شندى لاسيما وان كل الحيثيات متوفرة وموجودة على طاولة لجنة المسابقات التى يفترض من اعضائها الجلوس لاتخاذ القرار النهائى والحاسم , خاصة وان الاخوة فى اهلى شندى كما يبدو اصبحت لديهم آمال كبيرة فى الحصول على نقاط المباراة المذكورة بعد التصريحات التى اطلقها صلاح ادريس عندما اكد بانه سيتحول الى تشجيع المريخ اذا فاز بقلب الدورى الممتاز !! 
نثق فى موقف نادى المريخ وفى جهازه الادارى الذى لايمكن ان يرتكب خطأ اشراك لاعب موقوف والفريق على بعد امتار قليلة من حسم الدورى ولكن مع ذلك نطالب بالاسراع فى حسم الشكوى لان ذلك سيوفر مساحة زمنية امام الاخوة فى نادى اهلى شندى فى الانتقال بشكواهم الى الفيفا اذا لم يجدوا الانصاف من لجنة المسابقات حسب مايكتب المتعاطفين مع النمور وشكواهم المذكوره املا فى استعادة الصدارة والاحتفاظ بكاس البطولة !!
مع كروجر عيد مافي !
رفض كروجر منح لاعبى المريخ اجازة العيد وفرض عليهم الحضور والمواظبة فى التمارين منذ ثانى ايام عيد الاضحى المبارك رغم ان هناك فترة زمنية كافية بين قضاء اجازة العيد وموعد مباراة المريخ المورده فى الجولة القادمة من الدورى الممتاز ,, الا ان كروجر قصد من وراء ذلك المحافظة على لياقة اللاعبين حتى لايتراجع ادائهم عن المستوى التصاعدى الذى ظل يقدمه المريخ من مباراة الى اخرى فى الثلاث جولات الاخيرة من الدورى التى كسبها المريخ لعبا ونتيجة ,, اعتقد ان الخواجة يسير حتى الان على الطريق الصحيح ويقود المريخ من انتصار الى اخر بجدارة وان سلسلة التمارين التى اجراها فى اجازة العيد تؤكد على احترامه لفريق المورده الذى سيواجهه المريخ مساء الثلاثاء القادم .
لاخوف على المريخ طالما ان كروجر يقف على رأس الجهاز الفنى ويعمل بعيدا عن اى مؤثرات خارجية او توجيهات غير مباشره واعتقد ان اى صاحب رؤية سليمة يمكنه ان يشعر بالفارق الكبير فى اداء المريخ وفى درجة الانسجام والتجانس والروح التى يؤدى بها الفريق عن ماكان عليه الحال خلال فترة المدرب التونسي السابق ,, 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*القلم الأحمر // داوود عبدالحق ابورونق //--
العيد فرحة وبهجة //---
•	عدنا والعود احمد بعد عطلة عيد الاضحي المبارك اعاده الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية والعربية والسودانية والقبيلة الحمراء والجميع بخير وصحة وعافية وقد ازداد العيد جمالا وروعة بحضور شقيقي الاكبر الحاج وابنه بكري وهم هلالاب متعصبين وبرفقتهم الصديق عصام بورسودان وهو مريخابي اصيل وقد عطروا لنا ليالي العيد بمحافظة الاحساء .
•	طبعا عيدنا وعيد الصفوة كان احلي وأجمل وكنا مبسوطين بالصدارة الحمراء الممزوجة بالعرض الجميل والاهداف الغزيرة وزادت فرحة العيد بالمجلس الجديد وعيدنا كان بهجة وفرحة ومسرة .
•	معشوقنا الزعيم مريخ السعد وفخر البلد يواصل اعداده الجاد بقيادة المدرب كروجر الذي امر باستمرار التمارين اليومية استعدادا لحسم مباراة الموردة والتهام القراقير يوم الثلاثاء القادم .
•	الموردة دائما امام المريخ تلعب بقوة لذلك الاستهتار ممنوع يا نجوم المريخ خاصة وان الموردة تحتاج للنقاط لتفادي الهبوط واحذروا غضبة الجريح يا لاعبي المريخ 
•	انتظام المريخ في معسكره بفندق ابشر يدل على اهتمام المجلس بباقي مباريات الممتاز والمعروف ان المريخ تبقت له خمس مباريات امام الموردة والتماسيح واهلي عطبرة واهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر وهي كلها مباريات صعبة وقوية وفرق الموردة والنيل والاهلي مدني تصارع من اجل الابتعاد عن الهبوط ولذلك سوف تلعب مبارياتها بقوة من اجل تفادي الهبوط .
•	يجب على الجهاز الفني ولاعبيه ان يدركوا جيدا صعوبة المرحلة ويجب ان يعرفوا ان تحقيق الممتاز سيكون بايديهم لذلك يجب عليهم أداء كل المباريات بقوة وكأنها مباريات كؤوس لان الفوز هو الهدف الوحيد والطريق المؤدي الى الظفر بالممتاز نطالبهم اللعب بقوة وبعزيمة والبعد عن الاستهتار واستغلال انصاف الفرص ولا بد من تحقيق الفوز .
•	سوف يعاني المريخ بسبب غياب بعض لاعبيه بالاصابة رمضان عجب او بالايقاف على جعفر وراجي ونعرف ان المريخ بمن حضر وسوف يشارك المدافع ضفر والجوكر الباشا ونتمني لهم التوفيق والتألق .
•	 بدأت حمي التسجيلات من عصرا بدري وقد اتفق المريخ مع نجميه الباشا وكلاتشي ونعتقد ان اعادة قيدهما ضربة معلم .
•	نرجو من المجلس ترك ملف التسجيل والشطب للمدرب كروجر فهو الاجدر ويتحمل المسئولية لكننا نكتب امنيات بأن يوفق المريخ في تسجيل مدافع افريقي قوي وصلد ويمتاز بالطول ولديه القدرة على التقاط كل الكرات المعكوسة كما نتمني ان يوفق المريخ في ضم مهاجم قناص ومرعب وان يحاول المريخ تجنيس حارس مرمي افريقي مشهود له بالكفاءة .
•	نبارك العيد لحبايبنا الزرق وحالتهم هذه الايام صعبة بسبب الفلس فاللاعب تراوري خرج من التمرين ورفض العودة الا بعد استلامه لكل حقوقه ووالله يا جعلي وكتاحة عيدكم مسيخ (كشري ) والجعلي صجانا بالكرامة وبالحضري ليأتي تراوري ويوريكم النجوم في عز الضهر واقلق مضاجعكم .
•	اخر خبر الهلال يرشح كل اجانبه للشطب تراوري شنكارا والمامي ومعهم بهاء ووليد الفاشر وبصراحة وليد بالذات الجعلي فلقنا به وصجانا عند تسجيله فسموه البعبع والآن صار وليد الفاشل اقصد الفاشر كل هذا يؤكد فشل التسجيلات الزرقاء وسلبية اعلامهم الازرق .
•	التحية والتقدير لمريخ كوستي وهو يحول خسارته بهدف الى فوز ساحق على الافيال بثلاثية نارية اهلته للصعود للدور الحاسم لبطولة الدور التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز ونتمني له الصعود والترقي الى الممتاز بأذن الله 
•	التعازي الحارة نرسلها الي السيد جمال الوالي في وفاة ابن شقيقه (دكتور نصر الدين ) الذي لقي حتفه غرقا ايام العيد له الرحمة والمغفرة والتعازي لأهله بالسودان 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابو البنات حمدا لله على السلامة وكل عام وانت بالف خير
ليك وحشة والله يا حبيب
تشكر على النشاط علي الصباحي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد احمد حسن
					

مشكور ابو البنات
مشكور محمد النادر



تسلم حبيبنا محمد احمد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائي المبدع ابو البنات ومحمد النادر 
وعودا حميدا يارائعين

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ابو البنات حمدا لله على السلامة وكل عام وانت بالف خير
ليك وحشة والله يا حبيب
تشكر على النشاط علي الصباحي



الله يسلمك يا غالي
وانت بالف خير
وما تشوف وحش ان شاء الله
وعيد مبارك عليك وعلينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية جمعاء
تسلم
*

----------


## الخليل 9

*ابو البنات لك التحية وعيد مبارك عليك
محمد النادر كل عام وانت بالف خير
مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييين على المجهود والى الامام
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*حمدا لله على السلامة الحبيب ابوالبنات ومشكور على الابداع الصباحي ويمتد الشكر للحبيب النشط محمد النادر تسلمو يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

تسلم حبيبنا محمد النادر وكل سنة وانت طيب




وانت طيب يـــ ابوالبنات وربنا يحقق امانئك ان شاء الله
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسلمووووو يــــ صفوه على مروركم الرائع 

واتمنى ان اواصل دون انقطاع في مدّكم بي الاخبار الصباحيه 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجبلاية يعيد الحضري للمنتخب المصري 

 ذكرت صحيفة المجهر في عددها الصادر اليوم بان الجبلاية قد وضع شرطا لبرادلي للاستعانة بالحارس عصام الحضري في مباراة المنتخب المقبلة امام المنتخب الغاني و يجدر ذكره ان الاتحاد المصري بقيادة علام كان قد قرب وجهات النظر بين المدرب و كابتن المنتخب باعتذار الفرعون الا ان برادلي ابعد اللاعب في اللحظات الاخيرة ليتعرض المنتخب لهزيمة ثقيلة بسبب ضعف خبرات الحارس اكرامي في مثل تلك المواجهات .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تراوري يشكو الهلال لـــ(الفيفا) 

 هدد مهاجم الهلال تراوري باللجوء لـــ(الفيفا) للحصول علي مستحقاته بطرف الهلال بعد رفض النادي تسليمه مرتباته و يجدر ذكره ان مدرب الفريق قد حول اللاعب لدائرة الكرة و التي قامت بإيقافه عن مزاولة نشاطه لحين مقابلة مجلس الهلال .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الاهلي يغادر صباح اليوم لـــ(الفاشر) 

تغادر بعثة الاهلي الخرطوم صباح اليوم لمدينة الفاشر و ذلك لأداء مباراته غدا امام مريخ الفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وستعود البعثة عقب المباراة مباشرة للخرطوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدمازين تكمل العدة لنهائي كاس السودان 

اكملت الدمازين جاهزيتها لاحتضان نهائي كاس السودان في الخامس و العشرين من الشهر الجاري و قال الاستاذ صبري خليفة عضو الاتحاد العام وسكرتير اتحاد الدمازين ان الاجراءات قد اكتملت تماما لاستضافة الحدث الكبير الذي تنتظره الولاية .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وكيل سادومبا يطارد كلتشي لتحويله للأهلي طرابلس 

 طارد وكيل اللاعب سادومبا نجم المريخ كلتشي خلال الايام الماضية لإقناعه باللعب في صفوف الاهلي طرابلس وحسب الزعيم فان اللاعب لم يمنحه الرد النهائي بسبب ارتباطه مع المريخ بعقد حتى نهاية الموسم .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*طبيب المريخ يبذل قصارى جهده مع العجب

 بذل طبيب المريخ امس مجهودات كبيرة لتكثيف العلاج للاعب رمضان بهدف الحاقه بمباراة الفريق امام الموردة في بطولة الممتاز و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب قد اصيب اثناء نحره لخروف (الاضحية) .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*علاء الدين يتعرض للإصابة في مران المريخ

 تعرض اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف للإصابة في مران المريخ مساء امس و كان طبيب المريخ قد بذل مجهودات كبيرة لإلحاق اللاعب بمباراة الفريق امام الموردة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عمر حجوج يفتح النيران: متوكل خميرة عكننة وقنبلة موقوتة في مجلس المريخ 

قدم بديل الوالي فكيف يتم تعيينه نائبا للامين العام 
فتح السيد عمر حجوج النار في كل الاتجاهات و قال في تصريحات لـــ(اليوم التالي) بان متوكل احمد على خميرة عكننة و قنبلة موقوتة في مجلس المريخ الجديد و استغرب حجوج لتعيين متوكل نائبا للامين العام و قال بان متوكل هو من قدم بديل الوالي في انتخابات المريخ الاخيرة وسعى بكل السبل لاقناع احد الشخصيات للنزول في مواجهة جمال الوالي فكيف يتم تعيينه امينا عاما و قال بان المريخ مقبل على ايام كالحة السواد في وجود متوكل الذي سبق له التسبب في انهيار مجالس سابقة و قال بانهم وقفوا ضد متوكل مع مجموعتهم من اجل توفير الاستقرار للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


وكيل سادومبا يطارد كلتشي بعرض مغر من ناد ليبي
عبد الصمد : نرحب بالمعارضة البناءة ونرفض الهدامة .. كروجر يؤكد مشاركة عجب أمام الموردة وإصابة علاء الدين
مريخ كوستي يكمل خماسي التأهيلي .. الأهلي المصري يؤجل النظر في وارغو ومازيمبي يتأهل لنهائي الكونفدرالية
سافر الى بلاده وعاد بعد يومين .. وكيل ليبي يطارد كليتشي وتقارير تربط بين سفر اللاعب الى نيجيريا والمفاوضات
بمشاركة العجب .. المريخ يتدرب بملعبه امس
اصابة فييرا في العضلة
كروجر يجهز سعيد والباشا بديلين لعلي جعفر وراجي
اكد مشاركة عجب امام الموردة  .. كروجر : نتعامل مع كل المباريات بطريقة واحدة
اليوم يتحدد مكان مباراة المريخ والموردة
عبد الصمد : نرحب بالمعارضة البناءة ونرفض الهدامة
مريخ كوستي يحول خسارته الى فوز عريض ويلحق بالرابطة في المرحلة الاخيرة من التاهيلي
الاهلي المصري يؤجل النظر في وارغو بسبب موقعة القطن 
مازيمبي يتاهل لنهائي الكونفدرالية وينتظر الفائز من الصفاقسي والبنزرتي
في الدوري الاسباني .. الريال يكسب والبارسا يتعادل
استعدادا لمباراة المورة .. المريخ يؤدي مرانه الرئيس والجنرال يغلق النجوم للقراقير
كلتشي يعود ويشارك .. وتجربة الفرسان تمنح الضوء الأخضر لضفر
تنافس محتدم بين النجوم لاقتحام التشكيل .. الباشا بديلا لراجي وسليماني يسعى للتواجد كاساسي
نائب  رئيس المريخ يهنئ بعيد الاضحى .. عبد الصمد محمد عثمان : تحضيرات الفريق  سارت كما خطط لها .. حرص اللاعبين على التدريبات خلال عطلة العيد اكبر دليل  على اصرارهم لموصلة الانتصارات .. لاتوجد مباراة سهلة .. دخلنا مرحلة  الحسم ومواجهة الموردة ستكون من العيار الثقيل لهذه الاسباب
المدرب  العام للمريخ يؤكد جاهزيتهم للقراقير .. ابراهومة : استعداداتنا تسير بصورة  طيبة ولن نتاثر بالغياب .. ضريبة المريخ جعلتنا نواصل عملنا في ايام العيد  واللاعبون كانوا في قمة الانضباط
في اول نشاط له .. مجلس المريخ المنتخب يقيم حفل معايدة .. دكور عمر يعبق الجلسة بقصائده ومشاركة فاعلة للمراة
في اطار استعداداته للدورة الثانية .. شباب المريخ يكسب الامير ويواجه الشعلة الثلاثاء 
ابو عنجة : مثل هذه المباريات خير اعداد لمباريات الدوري .. وسنواصل بنفس القوة في المواجهات الرسمية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


الإصابات تلاحق لاعبي المريخ وتبعد فييرا .. وكروجر يستعين بالزومة والباشا
بهاء الدين يعود لتدريبات الهلال .. الأهلي والإتحاد ينسحبان من الممتاز .. ومريخ كوستي يقهر الأفيال ويتأهل
المريخ يتدرب على ملعبه أمس .. ويكمل إستعداداته للقراقير
اصابة علاء الدين يوسف
عبد الصمد : لم نتلق اخطارا بتحويل ملعب مباراتنا امام الموردة
رمضان عجب : أنا لاعب جوكر
قرعة التاهيلي اليوم بالاتحاد العام
مريخ كوستي يحول خسارته الى فوز ويتاهل للمرحلة الاخيرة
الاتحاد والاهلي مدني يعلنا انسحابهما من الممتاز ويصدر بيانا
الكوارتي : تراروي لم يحترم الهلال واللوائح فوق الجميع
عودة الحارس بهاء الدين .. الهلال يواصل تحضيراته للفهود بالخارجية
الاحمر يستعد لالتهام القراقير من ملعبه بامدرمان .. الاصابة تمنع علاء الدين من مواصلة التدريب وبرنامج خاص لرمضان عجب وراجي
كروجر : المريخ في افضل حالاته ورمضان عجب سيشارك امام الموردة 
ضفر يقاتل للعودة وحسن كمال امام الفرصة الحقيقية
نائب رئيس المريخ : لم نتلقى اخطارا بتحويل مباراتنا امام الموردة
كروجر : ندخل الجولات المتبقية بدافع الفوز
تحسر  على غيابه امام فريقه السابق .. رمضان عجب : أنا لاعب جوكر ووجدت نفسي مع  المدرب كروجر .. نخطط منذ الان للمشاركة الافريقية في الموسم الجديد ولن  نفرط في اي مباراة في الممتاز
مع الكابلي بالتلفون من امريكا : استقراري النهائي بامريكا مازال قائما وهذه قصة انتمائي للمريخ .. برعي القانون هو الذي حبب الي المريخ وعشقي له لايحجب عني رؤية جماليات الامير منزول



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عمر ملكية : احترمنا الافيال و لعبنا بكامل الاوراق لتحقيق رغبة انصارنا

 قال مدرب مريخ كوستي عمر ملكية في تصريحات خص بها كفرووتر بأنهم احترموا جزيرة الفيل في شوط اللعب الثاني وعملوا على تحقيق الفوز عليها مع اللعب الدفاعي و منعهم من الوصول لشباكنا و قد حققنا ما اردنا و قال بانهم لعبوا بكامل الاوراق باجراء تعديلات دون النظر لمخاطر فقدان المباراة بقبول هدف يعقد الحسابات ووفقنا في هدفنا بتحقيق الفوز على فريق كبير وكان من الطبيعي ان نندفع لمزيد من الاهداف حتى لا نفقد المباراة مجددا باعتبار ان مثل تلك المواجهات الفوز فيها بفارق هدف مخاطرة وسعينا لزيادة القلة وقد كان
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عمر ملكية مدرب مريخ كوستي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الإحتراف 
*

----------

